#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-06
<dipankar> lfaraone, hi, around?
<lfaraone> dipankar: for a short while. what;s up?
<dfarning> dipankar, how are you coming? any questions?
<dipankar> dfarning, good. working on ticket #2289.
<dfarning> dipankar, did you see you got a couple of reviews and suggestions on sugar-devel
<dipankar> dfarning, looking at it :)
<manusheel> ankur__: Hi Ankur.
<manusheel> ankur__: Are you still working on Neeraj's machine?
<ankur__> hi manusheel sir
<dipankar> lfaraone, I need your help a bit in changing my account preferences at  :http://lists.sugarlabs.org/listinfo/sugar-devel
<ankur__> yes sir
<manusheel> ankur__: Ok.
<dipankar> lfaraone, I want to change mailing type from 'batch' to 'mail per post'. Would be great if you could help me out
<dipankar> dfarning, here : http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2289
<dipankar> dfarning, Sascha commented"
<dfarning> dipankar, looking
<dipankar> if all we're doing in TimeoutServerProxy is adding a parameter and we only have one trivial caller, why add a new class at all?
<dipankar> +    def make_connection(self, host):
<dipankar> +        host, extra_headers, x509 = self.get_host_info(host)
<dipankar> +        conn = TimeoutHTTP(host, timeout=self.timeout)
<dipankar> +        return conn
<dipankar> Please combine the last two lines."
<dipankar> dfarning, wish if you could provide a solution for this ^^
<dfarning> dipankar,  return TimeoutHTTP(host, timeout=self.timeout)
<dipankar> dfarning, that part is done :)
<dipankar> dfarning, about removing classes
<dfarning> dipankar, the first solution is just making a local variable which is not used.
<dipankar> dfarning, how can we remove the classes when they are derived from base classes on purpose?
<dfarning> dipankar, see http://lists.sugarlabs.org/listinfo/sugar-devel to modify your ML subscription
<dipankar> dfarning, I through with that. Thanks :)
<dipankar> dfarning, about replacing classes with functions? I can't get any solution to that part
<dfarning> dipankar, I suggest talking to silbe on #sugar about that.  He might not have a good answer.... but can explain his thinking.  BTW asking specif questions is important..  Please give me pointers about .....? puts the preassure on the other person to solve your problem.  I think you will have more luck asking a specific question like, "how should I remove remore the class if it inherits from a parent class?"
<dipankar> dfarning, ok.
<dfarning> dipankar, please see http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html it is the stand for communication on opensource projects.
<ankur__> alsroot,  hi :)
<alsroot> ankur__: hi
<ankur__> i have worked on adding report bug button in  control panel  . till now we have added a reportbug folder in cpsection defining the icon name , class name and title in __init__ file. and in view.py file i have added these two lines to call apport bug reporting :
<ankur__> from subprocess import call
<ankur__> call(['ubuntu-bug', '-p','sugar-emulator-0.88'])
<ankur__> can i procees with this ?
<ankur__> *proceed/procees
<alsroot> ankur__: why not, call should work
<ankur__> now clicking on reportbug button in CP triggers apport , but it also shows the accept and cancel toolbar , which is not needed. i have tried to make amends but i was not successful. i tried making changes in gui.py files
 * alsroot looks
<ankur__> but i was able to achieve what i would have wanted . Can you suggest the part of code to target :)
<ankur__> what i have tried to make is that clicking on reportbug button just triggers apport but does not show any option menu.It should just keep showing the main view of CP . we tried to add conditions using
<ankur__> if option == reportbug : at various places .It seems that placement was not right .
<alsroot> ankur__: I think right way would be add do-not-open-cp-frame feature, e.g. if view class wasn't setup, frameless mode will be enabled
<alsroot> hmm.. we have only one CLASS in __init__, /me looks
<alsroot> ankur__: if "action.py" is present in CP directory, it will be imported and initiated (somehow) instead of trying to import view.py and mmodel.py
<alsroot> ankur__: see sugar/src/git/sugar/src/jarabe/gui.py:show_section_view
<lfaraone> dipankar: did you figure out how to fix your mailing list problem?
<dipankar> lfaraone, yes, thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: Mozillateam told me that I need to contact Mozilla for trademark clarification. While we're at it, should we fix the stylesheets + download manager intergr. extension, so I don't have to re-request permissions if we fix them in the future?
<alsroot> ankur__: btw do you really not need component frame? I mean you can place there explanation text about bug reporting and one button to launch ubuntu-bug
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes please.
<dfarning> dipankar, ping
<dipankar> dfarning, here
<dfarning> dipankar, just wondering if you have any general sugar development of develoment process questions?
<dipankar> dfarning, didn't get you :). development of development
<dipankar> ?
<dipankar> dfarning, The patch creation is a bit tougher than I thought :P
<dipankar> dfarning, how do we add description in patch btw?
<dipankar> dfarning, sascha said here: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2289#comment:3
<dipankar> * description is missing
<dfarning> development _or_ development process questions.
<dfarning> dipankar,  to add a discription to a patch you need to include the description in the commit message.
<dfarning> dipankar, the normal format for a commit message is one line summary, blank line, paragraph description.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks. on it
<dfarning> dipankar, did i explain the difference between and review and an ack?
<dipankar> dfarning, I don't think so. ack? I don't remember having any idea of it
<dfarning> dipankar, ok the peer review process in sugar, as with most open source projects, is a best practice for writing good code.
<dfarning> dipankar, on the other hand, to keep things sane most modules have one or at most two maintainers.  The maintains have the final desions to commit a patch.  So it is really their opinion that you _need_ to get.
<dipankar> dfarning, I agree. :) Took those review in healthy sense. Also I didn't know the exact format of a patch. Thanks to sascha now I know that too.
<dfarning> dipankar, only maintainers can 'ack' a patch.  see http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Talk:Development_Team/Code_Review
<dipankar> dfarning, :). Went through that. manusheel sent the link to me :)
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 the list of module maintainers is at http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Release/Modules
<dipankar> dfarning, I somewhat feel that they have some control over the patching :)
<dipankar> dfarning, after all they will be responsible for the working of the core module
<dfarning> dipankar, so reviews are alot about the judgement and trust of the reviewer and the submitter.  If marco, tomeu, simon, or alsroot suggest something it is a good idea to listen.... If i suggest something please feel free to ignore me:)
<dfarning> dipankar, +1 only a module maintainer can make the final decision to commit a path to the upstream git repository.
<dipankar> dfarning, your opinions also matter.
<dipankar> dfarning, btw, I have remade the patch: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489324/
<dipankar> I hope sascha accepts it now
<dfarning> dipankar, looks good.
<dipankar> dfarning, thanks
<dipankar> dfarning, its getting past dinner time here, and I haven't had dinner :(
 * dipankar is off to dinner
<dfarning> ok is you later.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you receive the steps on testing the code change in jhbuild?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Please check shell.log for finding the syntax error.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok
<manusheel> kandarpk: ~/.sugar/default/logs/shell.log, sugar shell logs to this file
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you coming? any questions?
<manusheel> dfarning: Kandarp will be back in a minute. His Ubuntu 10.10 is hanging badly.
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you back?  network trouble?
<kandarpk> dfarning: 10.10 doesn't work properly on my system :(
<kandarpk> it just hangs
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ubuntu 10.10 is under development, it seems.
<dfarning> kandarpk, where does it hang?
<dfarning> kandarpk, manusheel yep 10.10 will be release on oct 10
<kandarpk> dfarning: the windows manager takes around 3-4 seconds to show folders
<dfarning> kandarpk, did you just do a fresh install of 10.10
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes
<dfarning> kandarpk, try going to synaptic and making sure all of the development and testing repos are enabled and then tty to update the system.
<dfarning> s/tty/try/
<kandarpk> dfarning: sure.
<dfarning> kandarpk, when running 10.10 you will want to run 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade' every day
<dfarning> kandarpk, is it still updating?
<kandarpk> dfarning: working from Debian now.
<dfarning> kandarpk, ahh.  I just waht to check to see if you have any general questions.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<kandarpk> dfarning: installing jhbuild on Debian
<kandarpk> will update 10.10 after that
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1
<dfarning> manusheel, I was wondering if we should add kandarpk to our daily status discussion?  We might need to reschedule it:)
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes. We'll do that sometime. Right now, that would add too much work on Kandarp's side.
<manusheel> dfarning: Would like him to focus on development work at this juncture.
<dfarning> manusheel, +1
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hi
<kandarpk> dfarning, lfaraone : sugar-jhbuild depends on libsqlite3-dev
<kandarpk> trying sudo apt-get install libsqlite3-dev gives
<kandarpk> Err http://http.us.debian.org unstable/main libsqlite3-0 3.7.0.1-1
<kandarpk>   404  Not Found [IP: 149.20.20.135 80]
<kandarpk> Err http://http.us.debian.org unstable/main libsqlite3-dev 3.7.0.1-1
<kandarpk>   404  Not Found [IP: 149.20.20.135 80]
<kandarpk> Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/sqlite3/libsqlite3-0_3.7.0.1-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 149.20.20.135 80]
<kandarpk> Failed to fetch http://http.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/sqlite3/libsqlite3-dev_3.7.0.1-1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 149.20.20.135 80]
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-07
<lfaraone> manusheel: please ask ishan to respond to comments from upstream on bug 617805 (SugarLabs: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2285) and to attach his new patch to the SL bug.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 617805 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Bar at the bottom of the window displays 'xephyr on' instead of sugar (affects: 2) (heat: 20)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/617805
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir.
<dfarning> kandarpk, good morning how are you.
<kandarpk> dfarning: good morning
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am doing good. How are you doing ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, good, what are you working on today?
<kandarpk> dfarning: will be working on TA bug.
<dfarning> kandarpk, how are you coming with SL#2087
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am not able to install sugar-jhbuild on debian
<dfarning> kandarpk, what as the problem?
<kandarpk> dfarning: I'll paste the error in a minute
<dfarning> kandarpk, I thin that you might have had a type the package you were looking for exists in debian
<kandarpk> dfarning: that was resolved.
<dfarning> kandarpk, nice another problem:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: getting this error while "./sugar-jhbuild build"
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489817/
<dfarning> kandarpk, press 2 you will need to do this a couple of times as hulahop and pippy are screwed up on debian and ubuntu.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yeah, was getting the same for pippy
<dfarning> kandarpk, no need to worry pippy and browse just won't work:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: on running "./sugar-jhbuild run sugar-emulator"
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/489826/
<kandarpk> dfarning: the emulator just flashes and closes
<dfarning> kandarpk, can you ask sible on #sugar-newbies he maintains sugar-jhbuild -- I think you might be the first person to try to use in on debain:)
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, I am torn between running sugar-jhbuild on as many platforms as possible and sticking with what we know works....
<dfarning> kandarpk, on the other hand sugar on debian is important.
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm, in the long run, we will like sugar-jhbuild to be running on debian
<dfarning> kandarpk, +1. so see what you can do please. but if it starts too much time lets look at other options
<kandarpk> dfarning: on trying to run the emulator I was getting
<kandarpk> too much ti
<kandarpk> ImportError: No module named apport.fileutils
<kandarpk> dfarning: ^^
<kandarpk> $ sudo apt-get install python-apport
<kandarpk> Reading package lists... Done
<kandarpk> Building dependency tree
<kandarpk> Reading state information... Done
<kandarpk> Package python-apport is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kandarpk> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kandarpk> is only available from another source
<kandarpk> E: Package python-apport has no installation candidate
<dfarning> kandarpk, I don't think apport is avail on debian.... it is specific to ubuntu.
<kandarpk> dfarning: yes, thats true
<kandarpk> dfarning: I tried to install apport from the source tarball, but that too failed
<dfarning> kandarpk, when sible get back he will understand the problem.  It looks like a series of failures.
<dfarning> kandarpk, are you working from a clean sugar-jhbuild checkout? of have you modified the code somehow?
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm
<kandarpk> dfarning: I tried git pull git.sl....
<kandarpk> dfarning: that gave master upto date
<kandarpk> dfarning: and then "./sugar-jhbuild build -n -a --clean", so everything should be clean
<dfarning> kandarpk, try deleting the entire sugar-jhbuild/sources dir and rerun ./sugar-jhbuild build -n -a --clean
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
<dfarning> kandarpk, it might take forever:( to download everything again... but it gives a clean starting porint for debugging.
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489836/
<kandarpk> dfarning: deleted source directory before running this
<dfarning> kandarpk, try 6
<dfarning> kandarpk, hmmm or you might have to run ./sugar-jhbuild update berfore building
<kandarpk> dfarning: hmmm
<dfarning> dipankar, good morning.
<dipankar> dfarning, good morning
<dfarning> dipankar, what are you working on today?
<dfarning> dipankar, do you see the review by sascha at http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026618.html
<dipankar> dfarning, I am still working on the patch :(. Seems like it will take some time
<dfarning> dipankar, it takes time and experience.... Please forget about async.  that is _not_ a tar pit you want to fall into:(  that fix need to happen at a lower level.
<kandarpk> dfarning: http://paste.ubuntu.com/489849/
<dfarning> kandarpk, try deleting the entire sugar-jhbuild dir and recloning it:(
<kandarpk> dfarning: :(
<kandarpk> dfarning: just downloaded 40 MB after deleting the source directory
<dfarning> kandarpk, yah sugar-jhbuild is really unstable.... marco has mentioned rewriting it but has not gotten to it yet.
<kandarpk> dfarning: cloning fresh jhbuild now.
<kandarpk> dfarning: sugar-jhbuild is running successfully on debian
<kandarpk> after fresh clone
<kandarpk> dfarning: I am getting "Enter password to unlock your login keyring" in the sugar-emulator
<dfarning> kandarpk, great...
<kandarpk> why is it asking for it ?
<dfarning> kandarpk, yes that is a new feature... it will eventually allow us to use  sugar on multiuser envirnments.
<dfarning> kandarpk, it is asking for your user password.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
<dfarning> mukul, how are you coming?
 * ishan_ is away for dinner
<mukul> dfarning, I am working on sl #1520
<dfarning> mukul, did you see the footnote at the bottom of http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026560.html
<mukul> dfarning, Yes I did
<mukul> But I am having problems reproducing the issue.
<mukul> dfarning, Alt+ Tab for gnome I think is given higher priority ,so it didn't work in sugar-emulator
<mukul> dfarning, Then I boot directly into sugar-session. There also Alt+Tab did nothing.
<dfarning> mukul, can create a new bug in launch pad about alt-tab not working, so we don't get confused.
<mukul> dfarning, that seems good.
<dfarning> mukul, and then work on that bug instead. as you said it has a much higher priority.
<mukul> alsroot, Were you able to reproduce sl #1520? You asked us to try metacity-message disable-keybindings. I use that in sugar terminal but Alt+Tab doesn't work
<mukul> dfarning, No you got me wrong. I meant since I am using sugar-emulator on ubuntu. Alt+Tab shows me the different windows open in Ubuntu and not sugar. I meant gnome has higher priority for Alt+Tab than Xephyr
 * ishan_ is back
<alsroot> mukul: I guess "metacity-message disable-keybindings" doesn't relate to this problem at the end, looks like Alt+Tab doesn't work at all in sugar
<alsroot> ..on sugar level
<alsroot> ..sugar's binding
<dfarning> mukul, yes there are a couple of different issues and we need to sort out which is which and clarify why they are happening.  It looks like you stumbled onto a cascade of bugs:)
<mukul> dfarning, sl # 1518 is a very similar bug too.
<satellit_> dfarning: just reinstalled USR 902 to HD ' did apt-get update ' apt-get upgrade.  What is command to install activities? apt-get install sugar* ? I want to update both wiki's
<dfarning> mukul, can you sort this out and send me and email describing the various problems. please add links to existing or new bug reports.
<mukul> dfarning, I'll try
<dfarning> satellit_, looking
<dfarning> mukul, thanks.
<satellit_> thanks
<mukul> dfarning, I will be back in some time.
<satellit_> dfarning:  update and upgrade brought in activities.....
<dfarning> mukul good luck. this turned into a much harder bug than expected.  depending on how things go this afternoon I think we will postpone this bug and start on an easier one.
<dfarning> satellit_, nice.  it looks like I need to respin the iso.  The new USR-meta, which installs the activites, is now in universe.
<satellit_> great  surf-115.xo works here drag-drop and did ASLO DL IRC
<USR-902> works
<dfarning> satellit_, rebuilding isos. They should be ready in 90-120 minutes on download.sl.o.... unless something goes wrong.
<satellit_> great will test : )
<satellit_> dfarning: only 4 languages listed in CP of USR    Dari; English; Kreyol; Pashto..... is that correct?
<dfarning> satellit_, I have not looked at the lang stuff I have no idea how it works
<satellit_> ok
<dfarning> satellit_, I'll try learning about it tonight -- but if you have any suggestions.
<satellit_> no I do not..just noticed it. Most sugar distros have a plethora of languages listed
<manusheel> dipankar: Around?
<satellit_> dfarning: http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/USR-i386-20100907.iso  DL now
<dfarning> satellit_, the build was running in the background i didn't know it was done.
<satellit_> just finished that and amd
<satellit_> dfarning: 907 comes up with activities on f3 circle....(FYI:I used update checkbox on install) looks good : )
<dfarning> satellit_,  very good.... now to work on those languages:)
<satellit_>  1 for Haiti and 2 for Afganistan plus english !
<satellit_> need browser and irc aimed at #ubuntu-sugarteam and (#sugar-newbies?)
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-08
<GeeXain> hey guys
<dfarning> GeeXain, hello
<GeeXain> hey d
<GeeXain> got a question maybe you may be able to help me with
<GeeXain> i have an OLPC laptop which i installed teapot's optimized version of Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid) on.
<GeeXain> now what i would like to do is actually run some of the Sugar Activities/Apps on the Ubuntu end without emulation
<dfarning> GeeXain, I can't really recommened any packages older than the one for maverick:(
<GeeXain> ah
<GeeXain> is there any tutorials that explain how to install one of these apps on my version of ubuntu?
<GeeXain> even to test it out
<GeeXain> i've bascially just trying to find out how to add the olpc sugar repository into my copy of ubuntu with no luck there either.
<dfarning> you can use the iso at http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<GeeXain> okay, thanks
<dfarning> or if you are running ubuntu 10.10 install ubuntu-sugar-remix
<GeeXain> yeah, i'll just have to wait till an optimized version of ubuntu 10.10 comes out for the OLPC
<dfarning> GeeXain, if you need help with either of these please type dfarning  my computer will beep at me to get my attention.
<dfarning> GeeXain, yes the XO1 and xo1.5 need some kernel patching to work correctly with ubuntu.
<GeeXain> okay, lol, thanks
<GeeXain> got to go
<dipankar> alsroot, ping
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, I need your help in cutting short a function in python
<alsroot> sure
<dipankar> alsroot, just a minute, let me search the archive page
<dipankar> alsroot, here: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026664.html
<dfarning> dipankar, text should wrap at 80 chars.
<alsroot> dipankar: whats the problem?
<dipankar> dfarning, alsroot : If I wrap the text in 80 characters, I hope it doesn't cause any problem
<alsroot> dipankar: btw if you  remove timeout argument, you will get line shorter then 80 :)
<dfarning> dipankar, it is a custom held over from when CRTs were 80 char wide....
<dipankar> alsroot, I can't remove the timeout argument
 * alsroot very happy to have 80 standard, I can see two files on the same screen
<alsroot> ..split horizontally
<dipankar> alsroot, heh. I also love my wide screen LCD monitor
<alsroot> dipankar: but can you use socket._GLOBAL_DEFAULT_TIMEOUT directly?
<dipankar> lets me see two files at a time too
 * dfarning not that clever.... I use dual monitors.
<alsroot> s/horizontally/vertically/
<dipankar> alsroot, I think we can do that too
<dipankar> set the time out in TimeoutHTTP
<alsroot> dipankar: I guess silbe just meant that there is no need in setting timeout in runtime, having constant value is enough
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk
<alsroot> ..as python constant
<dipankar> alsroot, I am changing the file and pasting it in a sec.
<dipankar> alsroot, here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/490369/
<dipankar> alsroot, line 40
<alsroot> dipankar: if I got silbe right (which is also my own preference), just use REGISTER_TIMEOUT in 43
<dipankar> alsroot, :) that will cause the line to exceed 80 char. Let me try
<dipankar> alsroot, now? http://paste.ubuntu.com/490375/
<alsroot> dipankar: it seems that you use \t char in patch, in python, it is important to use either space or tabs. Since all source use 4 spaces you need to follow this
<dipankar> alsroot, I have used tabs.
<alsroot> dipankar: just use pylint and pep8.py to check if everything is ok
<alsroot> or http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activity_Team/Sugar_Lint, which does these all by one call
<dipankar> alsroot, I think there is somthing wrong with the paste.ubuntu.com
<dipankar> I have given tabs
<dipankar> but it shows as long spaces
<alsroot> dipankar: I mean you need to replace all tabs by 4 spaces, entirely sugar code follow this rule
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk. I think I have set tabs to 4 spaces only :)
<dipankar> yup: tab width set to 4 spaces
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kandarp, can you test Martin's patch at sugar-jhbuild?
<dipankar> alsroot, now ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/490385/
<manusheel> kandarpk: And, our patch too. Thank you.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: First, our patch.
<dipankar> alsroot, I removed all the tabs and put in 4 spaces
<alsroot> dipankar: in other cases patch looks fine in my vision
<dipankar> alsroot, 'other cases' ? :P
<alsroot> ..the rest of patch
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any help needed?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I think I accidently deleted the patch file while cloning the jhbuild yesterday
<manusheel> kandarpk: Not an issue. You did send it for review. Isn't it?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes, using that
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: is it necessary to build jhbuild after making changes to test ?
<kandarpk> it is taking around 20min
<manusheel> kandarpk: Yes.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Around?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did it work?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: analysing
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: showing wierd behaviour
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Would you like to touch base with tch on it?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you join #olpc-paraguay?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: not sure how to ask
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: give me 5 min.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: tch has uploaded a new patch with changes suggested by silbe after reviewing patch submitted by us
<manusheel> Ok. Can you apply that patch and see if that works.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We can talk to tch about it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I am not sure whether his patch works or not.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it is almost identical to the one we have made
<kandarpk> his patch should work
<manusheel> kandarpk: Cannot guarantee.
<manusheel> kandarpk: It has been revised 3 times.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I hope it works.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: what should we do ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Is the patch that we made worked?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: almost
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: for user activities
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great. Did you add description and one-line summary for the patch?
<kandarpk> instead of hiding the Erase option, it isn't showing any option on right clicking on the activity icon
<manusheel> kandarpk: Any idea on how we can resolve it?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: let me browse through the log files
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: there was an error in my patch
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: building again
<ishan> kandarpk, alsroot: I ran jhbuild build command  but now its rebuilding the telepathy elements as well
<ishan> is there a problem?
<kandarpk> ishan: it does on my system too
<ishan> kandarpk, it was not doing before
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: shall I directly try the patch submitted by tch ?
<manusheel> alsroot: Is it an issue? ^^
<manusheel> kandarpk: How about our patch?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did it work?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I'll need to build again
<alsroot> manusheel: not sure (I don't use jhbuid), but in anycase it would be useful to build custom tp
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure, you can try his patch too.
<dfarning> kandarpk, something pretty handy is http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Development_Team/Jhbuild#Using_ccache_to_speed_up_rebuilds
<manusheel> alsroot: Should we open a feature request for the same?
<dfarning> it caches builds so it speeds of the process of rebuilding pretty significantly.
<kandarpk> dfarning: ok, thanks
<alsroot> manusheel: ask silbe, maybe he has place about speed up jhbuild
<alsroot> *plans
<manusheel> alsroot: Is Silbe around today?
 * alsroot knows nothing about his plans
<ishan> alsroot, around?
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure. Absolutely fine.
<alsroot> ishan: you see :)
<ishan> alsroot, check http://pastebin.com/Bb0HSkJx
<alsroot> ishan: I guess sugar/src/jarabe/util is not git root directory
<alsroot> ishan: btw for what reason you are trying to remove git local repo?
<alsroot> .git direcotry should be in sugar/
<ishan> alsroot, have to recreate a patch
<alsroot> ishan: reimplement you mean?
<alsroot> or recreate only patch file from git history?
<ishan> alsroot, i^^
<alsroot> ishan: did you commit your patch to local repo?
<ishan> alsroot, no
<ishan> alsroot, did you mean the patch file made earlier?
<alsroot> ishan: if I got you right, you: changed some files, committed them, need to recreate patch -- right ?
<ishan> alsroot, right
<alsroot> ishan: rollback git history by one commit(your prev. patch) by `git reset HEAD^`
<ishan> alsroot, done
<alsroot> ishan: so you see pristine git history with your prev patch in local (not committed) state, tweak it and commit once more
<alsroot> s/with your prev patch/without your prev patch/
<ishan> alsroot, thanks
<alsroot> err.., ok you got it :)
<alsroot> *me
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: our patch is working now
<manusheel> kandarpk: Excellent.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you accomodate the points on description and one-line summary about which I had send in the e-mail?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: let me recheck
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sent you the patch file, please have a look
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure. Definitely.
<kandarpk> will be back in 15min.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Can you re-send it to an alternate e-mail address?
<manusheel> Didn't receive it.
<manusheel> kandarpk: around?
<ishan_> alsroot, around?
<alsroot> ishan_: yup
<ishan_> alsroot, for the http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/305
<ishan_> i have made the changes in sugar-100.gtkrc
<ishan_> but while making patch the git doesnt identifies .gtkrc files
<ishan_> so if we add the file using git add -f sugar-100.gtkrc and commit and make patch
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> Around?
<ishan_> the whole file is present in the patch file
<mukul> manusheel sir: Yes
<alsroot> ishan_: there are no .gtkrc files in sources, these files are automatically generated from artwork/gtk/theme/gtkrc.em
<mukul> manusheel sir: Did you check the reply to the SL #2300?
<manusheel> mukul: Reading Silbe's reviews.
<alsroot> ishan_: you need to patch this file
<ishan_> alsroot, check http://pastebin.com/VE0TakJX
<mukul> manusheel sir: Ok
<ishan_> alsroot, can you guide me how?
<alsroot> ishan_: it is regular text file, and similar to gtkrc files (I didn't code this part of sugar)
<ishan_> alsroot, Is there anyway of creating patch which could just reflect the changes i made in the file instead of the whole file?
<ishan_> whole file being added in the patch
<mukul> ishan_, I would recommend you to do the whole process again. I guess you used rm -rf .git
<ishan_> mukul, no
<alsroot> ishan_: could you rephrase
<alsroot> ishan_: all you need is making your changes in gtkrc.em file
<ishan_> alsroot, i did that
<alsroot> ..and build artwork
<ishan_> alsroot, okay
<ishan_> alsroot, do you know who wrote the .gtkrc file
<alsroot> ishan_: nope, I just tweaked some values, nothing more
<ishan_> alsroot, no problem
<ishan_> disable the gallery again
<ishan_> oops wrong message
<lfaraone> manusheel: has neeraj had a chance to work on updating u-s-r?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neeraj has not been well recently. Let me check with him.
<manusheel> lfaraone: He was working yesterday.
<manusheel> lfaraone: He hasn't been around today.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Neeraj is online right now.
<manusheel> lfaraone: Asking him to join.
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<lfaraone> neeraj: can you update us on your progress with updating the -meta pacakge?
<neeraj> manusheel sir, hi.
<neeraj> lfaraone, i did uploaded the patch on the same day when david updated the seeds on usr.sugarlabs.
<neeraj> oh.. I just opened the bug on lp and saw ur comment. Sorry I lost track of this bug. I was mainly looking on sugar--0.88 bugs :(.. will updated it in a min
<lfaraone> neeraj: no worries.
<neeraj> lfaraone, for adding report bug feature in ubuntu, we needed an icon. I downloaded bug-buddy icon from http://webcvs.freedesktop.org/svg-icons/lila/gnome/scalable/.
<neeraj> I have modified the bug-buddy.svg file. I wanted to ask that do I need to add any copyright details for this icon?
<neeraj> dfarning, apport should trigger sucrose-0.88 or sugar-0.88?
<manusheel> neeraj: dfarning is not around right now.
<neeraj> manusheel, ok.
<dfarning> neeraj, pong
<neeraj> dfarning, using sucrose-0.88.. fine?
<dfarning> neeraj, yes
<neeraj> lfaraone, when u come back, then please review the modified patch for bug 624592.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624592 in ubuntu-sugar-remix-meta (Ubuntu) "request all packaged activities be installed by default on USR (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624592
<neeraj> dfarning, For report bug button-> http://i.imgur.com/Xt5CW.png and http://i.imgur.com/zJkB2.png.
<dfarning> neeraj_, I would suggest not including the author and copy right information to the user in the control panel.  That is not something users care about.  Unless they are specifically looking at the about panel
<dfarning> neeraj_, bug the bug icon is pretty cool!
<dfarning> but the bug.....
<neeraj_> dfarning, ok. Then I will remove the copyright information and will included Press Ok to continue only.
<neeraj_> "Press Ok to continue"
<neeraj_> alsroot, ping
<alsroot> neeraj_: yup
<neeraj_> alsroot, I was working on creating a patch for adding report bug feature in sugar on ubuntu. Now, the code is ready.
<neeraj_> Now, I d/l the sugar-0.88 package and made changes http://paste.ubuntu.com/490595/
<neeraj_> alsroot, the problem is that the new packages (read deb files) are not reflecting the changes properly, even though they are present in the debdfif file.
<alsroot> neeraj_: sorry, you'd better to ask lfaraone, /me is not specialist in this case :)
<neeraj_> The change in src/jarabe/controlpanel/gui.py if reflected in new python-sugar package, but the new file in sugar/data/icons and sugar/extensions are not present in sugar-session
<neeraj_> alsroot, ok , np :)
<lfaraone> neeraj_: well, you might need to explicitly install the file.
<alsroot> neeraj_: I guess I know whats the problem, you need to tweak Makefile.am files as well
<neeraj_> lfaraone, I did installed all files using *.deb. Also I opened the sugar-session*.deb file. The new files are not present there.
<lfaraone> neeraj_: right, I mean install the file in the package, what alsroot was saying.
<dfarning> lfaraone, when you get a chance can you please review moon.
<lfaraone> dfarning: will do.
<dfarning> lfaraone, thanks
<neeraj_> lfaraone, Ok. I tried to look at makefile.in file. I must say I have not that kind of expertise in bash to make changes in file myself. Can you help me in making required changes in it?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-09
<lfaraone> neeraj_: alsroot's your man for that, I think.
<alsroot> neeraj_: makefile.in files are auto generated, see Makefile.am
<alsroot> neeraj_: just copy one of existed files like power/Makefile.am to your dir
<alsroot> ..and tweak it correspondingly, also you need to add your dir name to SUBDIRS variable in sugar/extensions/cpsection/Makefile.am
<neeraj_> alsroot, ok. thanks :)
<neeraj_> yes..doing that
<alsroot> neeraj_: and also for all new files like module-bug-buddy.svg
<neeraj_> alsroot, ok :)
<lfaraone> neeraj_: fyi, you don't need to enter "  * Updated version number." as a changelog entry, it's sort of implied :)
<lfaraone> neeraj_: anyway, meta uploaded, thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu™.
<neeraj_> alsroot, as u suggested I have added Makefile.am file in reportbug, but still its not getting included in new sugar-session. On examining, I found that in reportbug, the Makefile.in is not getting generated, while in other places like power, it does. What am I missing?
<lfaraone> neeraj_: by the way, have you searched as to whether the bug-buddy icon is being included in another package already? (like a gnome icons package?)
<alsroot> neeraj_: did you change SUBDIRS in sugar/extensions/cpsection/Makefile.am?
<neeraj_> lfaraone, I was also feeling awkward while typing that.. but don't know I didn't removed it
<alsroot> neeraj_: sorry, you need to tweak configure.ac as well
<alsroot> neeraj_: see AC_CONFIG_FILES macro
<neeraj_> lfaraone, no. i just searching /usr/share/icons/sugar/scalable and then downloaded the 800 non sugar-icons form above mentioned resource. When I saw this bug icon then I modified it.
<lfaraone> ah, it's not in a common icons package, nevermind. :)
<neeraj_> alsroot, ok. Modifying them. but I am not sure why module-bug-buddy.svg icon was not included in new package, even though I had modified the data/icons/Makefile.am
<satellit_> question: on fedora f14 laughlin with 90 presence installed 0.89.3 no presence service  try start telepathy-gabble get: Unable to connect to upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connecton refused
<alsroot> neeraj_: could you pastebin data/icons/Makefile.am
<satellit_> why /com/ubuntu/upstart?
<satellit_> this is fedora 14 (Laughlin)
<satellit_> systemd test .iso
<alsroot> satellit_: what sugar distro you are trying to start, native fedora packages?
<lfaraone> satellit_: if your question is about fedora, this is the wrong channel :)
<satellit_> yes. using systemd_20100907_i686.iso installed with anaconda to USB with sugar desktop installed
<satellit_> alsroot: I wondered about the /com/ubuntu/upstart.....
<satellit_> in fedora install....?
<alsroot> satellit_: heh, thats the question, I guess it is something systemd related (maybe it tries to import upstrat configs)
<satellit_> sorry to intrude...
<satellit_> will ask on fedora-qa thanks
<neeraj_> alsroot,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/490620/. Also even after tweaking configure.ac, the Makefile.in is not getting generated in cpsection/reportbug
<lfaraone> satellit_: no big, we just don't have any idea about fedora.
 * alsroot also doesn't have many ideas about ubuntu (started it several times in VM:)
 * satellit_ thanks
<alsroot> neeraj_: maybe jhbuild doesn't call autogen.sh, try to run it manually from sugar dir
<alsroot> s/autogen.sh/maint mode is disabled/
<alsroot> ..but dunnow how jhbuild will handle new paths..
<alsroot> neeraj_: you can try to find something like "re-(configure|build|etc)" in jhbuild commands
<neeraj_> alsroot, running  aclocal, autoconf, automake --add-missing solved the problem.  :)
<alsroot> neeraj_: autogen.sh does the same
<neeraj_> alsroot, thanks for the help :)
<alsroot> yw
<neeraj_> lfaraone, should I include autogen script in this patch?
<alsroot> neeraj_: there is no need (and in fact, wrong idea) to run autogen.sh while building pckages, your sources tarball already contain all files generated by auto* stuff
<alsroot> neeraj_: oops, did you for your changes as patches?
<alsroot> *form
<alsroot> if yes, you'll have to run autoreconf in spec file to regenerate what autogen.sh usually generates
<neeraj_> alsroot, not yet. I am confused whether this feature enhancement will go as a patch or not.
<manusheel> neeraj: Around?
<manusheel> lfaraone: Hi Luke.
<manusheel> Around?
<manusheel> dipankar: Thanks for revising the patch with the time out.
<dipankar> manusheel, glad this time I checked it properly before sending for review
<dipankar> and thanks to silbe, who constantly reviewed it
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, Dipankar. Please make sure that the patch is tested properly before sending it to review. That is a part of the workflow.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, will make sure from now on
<manusheel> dipankar: Kindly send a reply e-mail to Sascha about it.
<manusheel> Copy sugar-devel too.
<manusheel> dipankar: This way, we'll acknowledge the reviewer, who took time in reviewing our patch.
<manusheel> dipankar: That is a very important practice.
<dipankar> sure sir, right away
<manusheel> dipankar: Great.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, whats silbe's address?
<manusheel> dipankar: Sending it to you.
<manusheel> dipankar: Send.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello
<manusheel> kandarpk: Kandarp, kindly investigate the bug#1858.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Once you have done your study, we'll touch base with rgs__
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: on greping in TA for font, I find font to be set in two files
<kandarpk> ./TurtleArt/sprites.py
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> and ./TurtleArt/tablock.py
<manusheel> kandarpk: And, which is the other one?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir:
<kandarpk> ./TurtleArt/tablock.py:        self.font_scale_factor = font_scale_factor
<kandarpk> if we are considering only font scaling
<dipankar> alsroot, ping
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<manusheel> kandarpk: There is something called as ZOOM_FACTOR
<dipankar> alsroot, hi, tomeu replied to my latest patch submission: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026728.html
<dipankar> alsroot, I am getting the line: "that can break at any python release"
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you get a chance to look at it?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: searching
<alsroot> dipankar: dunno, you need to ask hem on #sugar
<alsroot> *him
<alsroot> dipankar: got it, see httlib page on python docs
<dipankar> alsroot, it says version 2.6 : ti,eout was added.
<dipankar> alsroot, am I looking at the right thing?
<alsroot> dipankar: but already is deprecated
<alsroot> in 3.0 it will be http.client
<alsroot> dipankar: http://docs.python.org/library/httplib.html
<dipankar> alsroot, I am there, ohk
<dipankar> :)
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: couldn't find ZOOM_FACTOR in any file
<dipankar> alsroot, I am going over at #sugar
<manusheel> kandarpk: sugar has a pair of constants, e.g. FONT_SIZE and FONT_FACE
<manusheel> kandarpk: when sugar needs to specify particular fonts, these constants are used
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I am looking inside TA
<kandarpk> is that ok ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: No, not for ZOOM_FACTOR.
<manusheel> kandarpk: but in most cases sugar doesn't do it -- all fonts are regular gtk ones
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<manusheel> kandarpk: I guess ticket is about using ZOOM_FACTOR frm style module to scale TA fonts accordingly
<manusheel> kandarpk: See see src/sugar/graphics/style.py in sugar-toolkit
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: how can we use settings in src/sugar/graphics/style.py ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I have not tried this part. Alsroot, any pointers on using settings in src/sugar/graphics/style.py ?
<alsroot> manusheel: regarding what usecase?
<manusheel> alsroot: Ticket #1858 in SL bug tracker
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: it sets ZOOM_FACTOR = int(os.environ['SUGAR_SCALING'])
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right.
<alsroot> manusheel: I guess it could like using ZOOM_FACTOR to scale TA fonts, but better to ask walterbender or rgs on #sugar
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure. We were just about to touch base with them.
<kandarpk> alsroot: I think to fix #1858 we need to check the ZOOM_FACTOR set by sugar and modify self.scale in TA accordingly
<kandarpk> ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: could be
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw there is zoom() function to not use ZOOM_FACTOR directly
<kandarpk> alsroot: how can we read font properties set by sugar from inside TA ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: there FONT_* constants in style.py
<kandarpk> alsroot: walterbender suggested to block scale factor after changing self.scale
<kandarpk> how can that be done ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: btw why not using #sugar and do not split the same discussion into two channels :)
<kandarpk> alsroot: oh yes.
<kandarpk> you are there too.
 * alsroot is on 17 channels at once
<manusheel> Any help needed?
<neeraj> alsroot: hi. What would u suggest for creating final patch for report bug. As you know I have a run autogen.sh after making changes in some files.
<neeraj> alsroot: should I edit all files using quilt and run autogen.sh manually and then attach the debdiff file ?
<alsroot> neeraj: on low level, autoreconf should be called after applying patches in spec file, but not sure what the right debian way is
<alsroot> lfaraone: ^
<alsroot> ..after applying patches to configure.ac file
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: getting error while starting debian
<manusheel> kandarpk: What is the error?
<kandarpk> it says "gnome power manager not installed properly"
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: getting the same error on other partitions as well
<kandarpk> it also shows some ICE Authority... error
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us discuss this with Tomeu. He might have some pointers on it. Can you send me the logs?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: ok.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: which file from /var/log ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: I am not sure on which file to look for gnome power management logs. Alsroot, any pointers?
<kandarpk> alsroot^^
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: applications aren't starting :(
<kandarpk> just the outer window appears
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did you do any change today?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Was it working earlier at the day?
<manusheel> In the evening.
<satellit_> sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade fixed that for me on USR 907
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: the same problem is occuring in all the linux installations.
<kandarpk> satellit_: giving it a try.
<kandarpk> can't enter any command in the terminal.
<neeraj> kandarpk: are you using them in native or in vm?
<kandarpk> just the window appears.
<kandarpk> neeraj: installed on hard disk
<satellit_> kandarpk saw this after doing ASLO download.
<satellit_> of .xo
<satellit_> used surf-115 http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did it work?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: asking for help on #ubuntu
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok
<satellit_> <ctrl> <alt> f5 gives terminal FYI
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> Around/
<manusheel> ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did your question get answered?
<mukul> manusheel sir: yes
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir.
<kandarpk> need to run sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok
<manusheel> mukul: Did we open the issue in the GNOMe project.
<manusheel> ?
<manusheel> mukul: We also need to open an issue at Launchpad for it.
<manusheel> neeraj: Did it work?
<neeraj> manusheel: Sir system hanged and lost changes.. trying again.
<manusheel> neeraj: Bad luck. Sorry to hear that.
<mukul> manusheel sir: I am registering at Gnome project
<neeraj> manusheel: btw the package is working fine in maverick :)
<manusheel> mukul: Sure.
<manusheel> neeraj: Great
<neeraj> alsroot: do I need to remove alcocal.m4 file also? I have added autoreconf -i and rm -rf autom4te.cahce using 'quilt shell'
<neeraj> alocal.m4 is present in quilt files.
<alsroot> neeraj: you don't need remove any files manually, just after applying a patch to configure.ac, autoreconf command will do all needed thigs
<neeraj> ohh.. then I have added a redundant rm -rf  autom4te.cache? I think I need to add this after autoreconf ..
<neeraj> s/I have/Have I.
<alsroot> neeraj: autom4te.cache is generated my auto* commands, if you remove it you brake build scripts
<neeraj> ok. Removing that..
<neeraj> alsroot: all files of autom4te.cache are appearing in .patch file. I hope that is Ok.
<alsroot> neeraj: afaik you need to patch only source files (here, Makefile.am and configure.ac) not generated ones
<neeraj> hmm.. then how do I ensure that autoreconf is executed after the patch is build? I used quilt shell command at present
<alsroot> neeraj: you applying patches in spec file thus need to call autoreconf from the same spec file
<alsroot> ..but not sure how it should look like in particular in debina
<neeraj> can we use this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man7/dh-autoreconf.7.html ?
<alsroot> lfaraone_: ^
<lfaraone_> alsroot: well, the answer to Neeraj's question is yes, but…
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-10
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<mukul> manusheel sir: hi
<manusheel> mukul: So, the metacity fix is a temporary fix according to Silbe, Bernie and the GNOME lead.
<manusheel> ?*
<dfarning> mukul, but the upstream metacity is interested in it:)
<mukul> manusheel sir: As far as I remember ,Yes. I am searching for link.
<manusheel> mukul: Sure, definitely.
<manusheel> mukul: What is the bug number of this issue at the gnome bug tracker?
<mukul> manusheel sir: 629210
<manusheel> mukul: Can you send me the link?
<mukul> manusheel sir: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=629210
<ubot2> Gnome bug 629210 in general "Enable Alt+Tab keybindings in metacity" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mukul> manusheel, dfarning : http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026560.html
<manusheel> mukul: Thanks Mukul
<mukul> manusheel sir: In the bugs posted by me at gnome.bugzilla as well as LP, I wrote 'sugar distro' and not sugar emulator. Does that create a confusion?
<manusheel> mukul: You can edit it and say Sugar emulator.
<manusheel> mukul: Distros are Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu...
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Finally, the net connection issue got solved :-) Great.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir, :)
<mukul> manusheel sir: Since it is a temporary fix, we will have to let the maintainer know about it.
<manusheel> mukul: Yes, surely.
<manusheel> mukul: Let us reply to Tomeu and link this thread with it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I added the following two lines
<kandarpk>     from sugar.graphics.style import ZOOM_FACTOR
<kandarpk>             self.scale = 1.0 * ZOOM_FACTOR
<manusheel> kandarpk: There is also one more statement, where we have a value of 0.67
<manusheel> kandarpk: I think it is on the top of it.
<quidam> hi, I'm trying to make a sugar loaded Trisquel 4 (lucid based) demo image
<quidam> but I'm having some problems
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes, do we need to make only these changes ?
<alsroot> dfarning: ^^, what the current status of sugar package in lucid?
<manusheel> kandarpk: There are 4 changes in all as I see.
<dfarning> quidam, I suggest that you skip lucid and jump straight to maverick.  You and you users will be disapointed in the experince on lucid based distros.
<manusheel> kandarpk: two related to self.scale
<quidam> dfarning: well, we can't do that, it is an LTS
<manusheel> kandarpk: self.scale = 1.0 * ZOOM_FACTOR
<manusheel> kandarpk: self.scale = 0.67 * ZOOM_FACTOR
<manusheel> kandarpk: Two related to block_scale and self.bloc_scale
<manusheel> block*
<dfarning> quidam, then your best bet is to backport the maverick packages to lucid.  I wish I had a better answer.
<quidam> dfarning: also, we've been getting very good impressions from users so far, we do not try to replicate ubuntu's defaults
<alsroot> quidam, dfarning: I'm hope to setup bazaar.sl.o this week and will start sucrose packaging on it, will start w/ lucid
<dfarning> alsroot, nice.
<quidam> dfarning: well, for now it would be enough for me to be able to include the basic stuff, like the browser
<quidam> I used ubuntu packages and the sugar-remix ppa, no luck
<dfarning> quidam, browse is a blocker.
<quidam> oh, ok
<quidam> do you think karmic packages could work?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: TA uses
<kandarpk> self.block_scale = BLOCK_SCALE
<dfarning> quidam, the necessary support for xulrunner is not available in lucid.  we are acctually going to ship firefox as the default browser for sugar on maverick:(
<manusheel> right
<manusheel> kandarpk: It should become self.block_scale = BLOCK_SCALE*ZOOM_FACTOR
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK
<dfarning> quidam, browse was oneof the causualities of a shift in focus at ubuntu from xulrunner to webkit.
<quidam> dfarning: and what about moving the browser activity to webkit as well?
<dfarning> quidam, that is well underway.   a gsoc student named Lucian did 90% of the work.  but the python bindings to webkit are not stable enough for production.
<dfarning> quidam, the webkit based borwser is called surf.
<quidam> :/
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: making the changes is only reducing the font size
<manusheel> kandarpk: Where all are we making the changes?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: in tawindow.py
<kandarpk> inside TA
<manusheel> kandarpk: Right. I have that file opened in front of me.
<manusheel> kandarpk: In that file, at what all places?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: pasting the modified file
<kandarpk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/491658/
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok, can you paste the modified functions/
<manusheel> ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: The file is very large.
<kandarpk> line 37, 132, 138, 141
<manusheel> kandarpk: Also, do a change in 2009 line
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK
<manusheel> kandarpk: Were you able to find the change?
<kandarpk> I'll need to reboot
<manusheel> kandarpk: What happened?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: yes sir, I was able to see where I'll need to make the change
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: The system is showing I/O error
<manusheel> kandarpk: Ok.
<kandarpk> after certain period of time almost every time now
<manusheel> kandarpk: Did the issue get solved?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: that will reoccur after sometime
<kandarpk> can work till then
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let us build the patch then.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We'll write a query at sugar-devel on the behavior experienced, and ask for pointers on it.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: are these changes sufficient ?
<manusheel> kandarpk: Let me quickly check once. In the meantime, insert a doc string.
<quidam> dfarning: I'm doing some tests
<manusheel> kandarpk: Also, let us have comments in the changed file.
<quidam> dfarning: lucid comes with xulrunner 1.9.2
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: where do I need to insert the docstring ?
<quidam> dfarning: but you can install 1.9.1 as well
<dfarning> quidam, yes, we have not really done much work on lucid.... we set maverick as our initial release target.
<quidam> dfarning: what you dislike of lucid so much?
<quidam> being an LTS it sounds weird to skip it
<manusheel> kandarpk: That is in the patch.
<manusheel> kandarpk: Not required as of now.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We can skip that.
<dfarning> quidam, there is no dislike.... We just start work on support ubuntu a couple of months ago. After lucid was release and before maverick went into feature freeze.
<manusheel> kandarpk: We can make the patch using this information.
<quidam> dfarning: I see
<quidam> dfarning: you should work with us, we are much more flexible ;)
<dfarning> quidam, we do 90% of our work in debian so that the results are available to the entire .deb ecosystem....  you, puppy, ubuntu:)
 * alsroot hopes that bazaar.sl.o will be a top of flexibility :)
<alsroot> s/top/peak/
<quidam> hey! my hack almost worked!
<quidam> alsroot: I've got your karmic packages working on lucid
<quidam> sort of
<alsroot> quidam: I guess except Browse ;)
<quidam> yes
<quidam> but I've got both 1.9.1 and 1.9.2 xuls
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: mailing you the patch file
<manusheel> kandarpk: Sure.
<alsroot> quidam: are you in a hurry, how many time you have for T4?
<quidam> alsroot: this is just a demo for a school
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: sent at @laptop id
<quidam> alsroot: but it might be simple, it fails to find libxul
<manusheel> kandarpk: Great, kandarp.
<alsroot> quidam: try ln xul dir to..
<manusheel> kandarpk: This patch scales the font in TA by using ZOOM_FACTOR set in sugar.graphics.style (SL#1858)
<manusheel> kandarpk: One change.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK
<manusheel> kandarpk: You can send the patch for review at sugar-devel now.
<alsroot> quidam: what xul version do you have?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I mentioned the bug number in subject line, by the way
<quidam> alsroot: 1.9.2 and 1.9.1
<quidam> oh, nice
<manusheel> kandarpk: We need this in the one-line summary too.
<quidam> it seems like the ln worked
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: OK
<quidam> now it fails with libxpcom
<alsroot> quidam: can't find .so or coredump?
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: I've specified it as bug#1858 in the one line summary
<kandarpk> changing it to SL#1858
<manusheel> anurag: Sure.
<ishan> kandarpk, sir hi
<kandarpk> ishan: hi
<ishan> kandarpk, check http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195
<quidam> alsroot: damn, now it has the libs right, but crashes anyway
<alsroot> quidam: I guess python-xpcom should be rebuilt against new xulrunner
<ishan> kandarpk, sir any pointers on this bug?
<alsroot> quidam: you can try on on lucid https://launchpad.net/~alsroot/+archive/trisquel-edu-3.5/+sourcepub/975416/+listing-archive-extra
<quidam> alsroot: but it is the same xulrunner as per karmic
<alsroot> quidam: hmm, then dunno..
<kandarpk> ishan: the time displayed for UTC+[1-12] is UTC-[1-12] and vice versa
<kandarpk> ishan: am I clear ?
<ishan> kandarpk, yes
<ishan> alsroot, hi aroound?
<ishan> aroound/around
<alsroot> ishan: hi
<ishan> alsroot, check kandarpk, sir can you tell me the file to look in
<ishan> oops sorry
<ishan> alsroot, check http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195
<alsroot> ishan: did you discuss this issue w/ erikos, he is a maint of sugar sugar-toolkit and took part in coding this part of sugar
<alsroot> he is on #sugar
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<alsroot> looks like he is offline for now
<alsroot> ishan: for me it is not clear how it was designed to work
<ishan> alsroot, okay
<ishan> alsroot, i was checking file sugar-jhbuild/sources/sugar/extension/cpsection/datetime/model.py
<alsroot> ishan: yup, thats right place but anyway the problem could be not only in changing TZ itself
<ishan> alsroot, right
<bernie> manusheel: yes, the metacity fix is a hack. I'm not sure you guys could get it accepted in ubuntu.
<bernie> manusheel: I spoke with the metacity maintainer in fedora... he'd accept only a real fix which is far from being trivial
<bernie> manusheel: we're talking about the grab/ungrab of global shortcuts such as alt-tab, right?
<manusheel> bernie: Yes.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-11
<satellit_> defarning_afk: FYI did upgrade to USR 902 today (..update/..upgrade)  133 upgraded 2 not upgraded :(gnome-system-tools  ubuntu-sugar-remix)  any reason USR kept back?
<USR-48f0> I just installed xfce (sudo apt-get install xfce*) works with sugar-emulator -f for nice integration with sugar...this was after 133 upgraded
<USR-902> logout gives switcher with sugar and xfce selections
<USR-902> nice
<USR-902> tried gnome and kde neither would install due to dependencys
<USR-902> you might consider a USR-xfce build also
<satellit_> FYI on USR-907: read e-texts-21.xo downloaded from ASLO with surf-115.xo: works nicely though no audio for auto reading otherwise very nice
<satellit_> During xfce install I also got Ubuntu Desktop Edition (gnome) to run without asking.....
<manusheel> satellit_: This is neat.
<manusheel> satellit_: Did Surf work well?
<satellit_> manusheel only as ,xo http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Surf-115.xo for download
<satellit_> have not tried a .deb
<satellit_> or rpm
<manusheel> satellit_: Sure.
<satellit_> is there a link for surf-115 as deb?
<manusheel> satellit_: Not yet. Luke informed us that surf package was broken on USR.
<satellit_> ok
<satellit_> look at read e-texts 21 as a nice application to try to put in USR
<satellit_> it is it's own reader and downloader. (do not need read for it)
<manusheel> satellit_:  Great.
<manusheel> * is going to the temple. Will be back in an hour.
 * manusheel  is going to the temple. Will be back in an hour.
<satellit_> dfarning: have sugar emulator running full screen in Ubuntu Desktop Edition. I right click on ubuntu icon in left top bar, "edit menus" /education/sugar/properties /command: usr/bin/sugar-emulator -f /close (I added -f) works
 * satellit_ this is USR 907 with xfce added (brought in Ubuntu Desktop Edition with it.
<satellit_> easy to edit ircactivity.py for #ubuntu-sugarteam in gedit so it logs in automatically on start
<satellit_> dfarning: look at this .xo (I do not know where it came from) but it works in USR http://people.sugarlabs.org/Tgillard/Browse-115w.xo  I think link was mentioned on freenode a while ago....
<satellit_> correction read e-texts talks. have to unmute speaker in frame and increase volume.....: ) reads text fine
<satellit_> EeePC1000HE
<shan> manusheel, i am getting the following error when running emulator through jhbuild
<shan> http://pastebin.com/EPLVYGDY
<shan> the line shown is however valid in python and is given in the patch
<manusheel> shan: Ok.
<manusheel> shan: Checking it.
<manusheel> shan: So, is the emulator getting started?
<shan> manusheel: got it , its running now, looking into the code to be written now
<manusheel> shan: Great.
<satellit_> dfarning: bug? (terminal#_) icon on frame  shuts down terminal. need to enter "sudo su"which works (Ubuntu is different than fedora su command which is what I expect the button calls)
<satellit_> 2nd bug I do not have permission to mount USB's in USR anymore since updates....
<satellit_> gvfs is installed
<satellit_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-0.88/+bug/636036  (terminal button)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636036 in sugar-0.88 (Ubuntu) "(terminal#_) button on frame needs to send "sudo su" command (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-12
<satellit_> Ian_Daniher: Just tried maplesyrup  no activities. I drag dropped surf-115.xo from 2nd USB to journal. It works but does not show up on f3 ring have to start it from journal. using terminal command sugar-emulator -f for full screen
<satellit_> Ian_Daniher: ping
<satellit_> this is maple_syrup-O121_v02_v03.iso installed to 250 HD with USB startup disk creator then did apt-get  update and upgrade then added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sugarteam/ppa  sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sugar-remix and did apt-get  update and upgrade
<satellit_> used surf-115.xo drag drop then went to ASLO and got irc and terminal. On reboot applications showed up in F3 ring.
<satellit_> dfarning: did you see the e-mail to soas re "maple_syrup-O121_v02_v03 works on my netbook after some changes." It really is a nice setup with sugar on a netbook
